# MAC Screen/LCD repair



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

My college daughter, who got a 13" MacBook Pro at the end of August calls me and says, Um, Dad, um, like I have a problem, with, like, um, my MAC."

Turns out she set her messenger bag with the MaC in it on the floor resting against a piano leg. After her music rehearsal, she picked up the bag and headed to her room. Taking the MAC out she discovered the screen was broken and only 2/3 of the LCS displays.

Anyone have a good CHEAP place to get this repaired? We checked the Apple store - $690. Uh, no thanks.

Anyone been through this?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dmspen said:


> My college daughter, who got a 13" MacBook Pro at the end of August calls me and says, Um, Dad, um, like I have a problem, with, like, um, my MAC."
> 
> Anyone have a good CHEAP place to get this repaired? We checked the Apple store - $690. Uh, no thanks.
> 
> Anyone been through this?


No idea on repairs done cheap, but as an interim measure, it's quite possible to hook a monitor up [- and with a keyboard, too, run it closed.] Kinda dents the portability of her *Mac*, tho.....


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Probably covered by AppleCare if you purchased it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

klang said:


> Probably covered by AppleCare if you purchased it.


That'd be very cool, but I seriously doubt it. Applecare doesn't cover items damaged by abuse (assuming someone kicked it or dropped it while she was "away" from it.) Still, if she's able to take it into a store, perhaps a kindly clerk will find some defect that will allow him or her to replace it- it's happened before.

And I am sorry for your daughter's loss- and yours.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This is a major problem for "the kids." Our granddaughter had to have a notebook of some kind for _high school_. We ended up buying it for her.

Everyone wanted an Apple product. She got an Asus with an included 1-year full protection warranty, limited to a one-time physical damage repair.

She got 7 months out of it before the screen "got broken" and had to be replaced - actually longer than I expected.

It was a $390 repair (one of those MSRP prices, so who knows what it really cost). With the usual persistence I was successful in getting Asus to honor their warranty. I'm retired so I have hours to deal with things like this.

It was explained to her that she got that one, and only one, repair - then no notebook computer. There is an older Apple sitting on a desk at her home.

My guess is that by the time she's college age, I'll be looking at a "tablet" version of something that uses the cloud. It'll have to come with a warranty and damage coverage.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> That'd be very cool, but I seriously doubt it. Applecare doesn't cover items damaged by abuse (assuming someone kicked it or dropped it while she was "away" from it.) Still, if she's able to take it into a store, perhaps a kindly clerk will find some defect that will allow him or her to replace it- it's happened before.
> 
> And I am sorry for your daughter's loss- and yours.


I don't really know. It may be up to the discretion of the tech at the Apple store. Perhaps a discount on the repair?


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

phrelin said:


> This is a major problem for "the kids." Our granddaughter had to have a notebook of some kind for _high school_. We ended up buying it for her.
> 
> Everyone wanted an Apple product. She got an Asus with an included 1-year full protection warranty, limited to a one-time physical damage repair.
> 
> ...


Are you saying Asus gave you a hassle on their full coverage upgraded warranty?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Apple Care which came with the Mac through the school purchase won't cover it. She took it into the Apple store and they wouldn't budge on the price. Also, they said if it isn't repaired by an Apple certified technician that the Apple Care warranty would be voided. 

There's a place near me that claims they are Apple certified as well as many mail in type of places (don't like those). She's coming home next week and we'll take it over to this place and find out the deal.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

zx10guy said:


> Are you saying Asus gave you a hassle on their full coverage upgraded warranty?


Well, at the time of the purchase they were giving the normal warranty plus a "free one-time one-year" damage warranty. So, of course there was some "confusion" about the repair being free. The second salvo being "we have no record of your registration card under this program." You see, your online registration didn't keep you eligible, you had to fill out and mail in a card.

What I did is take the simple route. I gave them a credit card number to move things along, but politely explained their obligation and provided a PDF of the registration card and the Post Office mailing certification. I think they were surprised by my level of paranoia and probably realized I would have the credit card company put a hold on any credit card charge. So a couple of days later I got this "sorry for the confusion" email and a few more days later I got the repaired computer via Fed Ex.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

If she would have had a Square Deal warranty they would have covered that I believe.


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Well, at the time of the purchase they were giving the normal warranty plus a "free one-time one-year" damage warranty. So, of course there was some "confusion" about the repair being free. The second salvo being "we have no record of your registration card under this program." You see, your online registration didn't keep you eligible, you had to fill out and mail in a card.
> 
> What I did is take the simple route. I gave them a credit card number to move things along, but politely explained their obligation and provided a PDF of the registration card and the Post Office mailing certification. I think they were surprised by my level of paranoia and probably realized I would have the credit card company put a hold on any credit card charge. So a couple of days later I got this "sorry for the confusion" email and a few more days later I got the repaired computer via Fed Ex.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------

